

Ida the missing link to human evolution - viggity
http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/World-News/Missing-Link-Scientists-In-New-York-Unveil-Fossil-Of-Lemur-Monkey-Hailed-As-Mans-Earliest-Ancestor/Article/200905315284582?lpos=World_News_Carousel_Region_0&lid=ARTICLE_15284582_Missing_Link%3A_Scientists_In_New_York_Unveil_Fossil_Of_Lemur_Monkey_Hailed_As_Mans_Earliest_Ancestor

======
pg
It's not often that the site describing the research is more hyped and
graphically annoying than the news story about it. I was going to replace the
url of this news story with the direct link to the research it described,

<http://www.revealingthelink.com/>

but after following it I decided to leave the news story.

I don't think I've ever seen research promoted in this way. It's like the web
site of a movie. It makes me immediately suspect all their conclusions.

------
ricree
Does anyone know if the research team around this has actually published
anything? Everything that I have seen on this is all in some mass media
format. There's a book, a film, and a few pictures of a suspiciously intact
skeleton, but I haven't seen any links to actual research yet.

Really, this thing seems to be throwing out pretty much every warning sign
possible.

